# Gaming smartphones discussion thread



## Digit-Brand (Jul 13, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/jSfhSDjWA8A2_TjEjEd7oesdVauBPcGJjir2yD_g-TBfIWRndh1duczDiDMLSN2-VK3CbK82hIP-ONlIGTxGNKmOslRMJzhVdMvjGBxQ9QesXL_uXGRp-mGXzBmkV0WiXGj5-FsY6bnsHZRtVg​
It seems like gaming smartphones are the next big thing among manufacturers. Companies like Razer, Xiaomi and Asus have already unveiled gaming smartphones.

However, Honor feels that most people may not want to spend a lot on a phone that is specially designed for gaming. With the Honor Play, the company aims to offer a smartphone that is good for gaming, but is still quite affordable.

Performance is king when it comes to gaming. The Honor Play is powered by the Kirin 970, which is Huawei’s flagship chipset. Further, the phone comes with EMUI 8.2, which is based on Android 8.1.

Of course, the highlight of the Honor Play is that it is the first phone to come with the company’s GPU Turbo technology. According to Honor, GPU Turbo allows the Honor Play to offer 60% better graphics performance, while reducing power consumption by 30%.

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/zcTd40gQXQ9YavI_CVE0JnZj_2RXuTae5px9R-cUqH40Ct1rTqWSN-8U55OP1QsVORMAoOPpk6fZ3Zn7iUKHPfTlo07P9D3rdnq-lLXpfwzh2-Gr4aWCNsUyEEm_LRIBaDnFfIA1HbBRpvWlmA​
The Honor Play also comes with a large 6.3-inch display with a resolution of 2340 x 1080 pixels.

The company also says that it has designed special vibrations for most popular games. So you’ll get a different feedback depending on whether you are shooting a pistol or a sniper rifle.

So what do you think about gaming smartphones? What are the basic features that you expect one to offer? Sound off below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 13, 2018)

IMO Gaming smartphones aren't required as flagship phones have the top-level hardware, unlike the PC segment.

But a bit bulky phones with large batteries might become successful in a business standpoint considering the recent success of PUBG, which is being played by people who were never into games seriously before.

I would its a risk worth taking. If its hit, good for the company, if not, better try something else.

I would say the addition of a controller similar to Nintendo Switch would be great & Google trying to get more games aboard from big developers can seriously make Android gaming a big thing with the potential to kill off Nintendo.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2018)

Besides maybe rgb lights or a coolant thing, what will be the difference between a gaming and a flagship phone? Like Anupam has said above they aren't required. I would play pubg in my flagship phone rather than a $200 expensive phone having those lights and coolant. But yes a gadget like Nintendo switch, made by other oem's would attract gamers to use their phones as a pure gaming device.


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just forget about pure gaming phone.Make a phone with good capability of gaming which is enough just my opinion.Iam looking forward for the success of GPU turbo which could be a revolution of GPU in smartphones.Talking about gaming phones consider all the factors that could make feel comfortable a gamer.Like having the Charging port at side of phone,Having the speaker at some other position so that i wont be covered while holding the phone in landscape which could be often so on.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 14, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So what do you think about gaming smartphones? What are the basic features that you expect one to offer? Sound off below.


Really nowadays gaming phones have become a thing, In the last several months, companies have released a surge of phones focused on giving the best gaming experience. It makes sense —more and more mobile games are pushing the envelope in graphics, gameplay, and features. 
Wheather it's Asus Rog, Xiaomi's Black Shark, Razer etc but I believe that every flagship smartphone is capable of decent gaming what you can do is bring some modules to attach for gaming experience so that people don't go for some bulky experience etc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

How about making a phone with powerful hardware instead of hoping some update would fix it's performance issues which are due to bloated stock os?
And yeah, removable hardware controllers like Nintendo Switch would actually be helpful.


----------



## Minion (Jul 14, 2018)

Kirin's GPU are always weak they need to fix this issue by using faster GPU, if they want to give any competition against snapdragon


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

I am waiting for phones to play PC and console games using keyboard mouse or joypads. Phone games are not that good.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 14, 2018)

The Mali-G72 is a refinement of ARM’s Bifrost architecture, which made its debut with last year’s Mali-G71. The GPU features 100s of small tweaks that all add up to some notable performance improvements, but perhaps most importantly the design is now smaller and more power efficient than before. This paves the way for SoC designers to increase the GPU core count without incurring any extra silicon costs or hits to mobile’s limited power budget. So we should almost certainly see more powerful GPUs inside next year’s SoC.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I am waiting for phones to play PC and console games using keyboard mouse or joypads. Phone games are not that good.


So, basically what you are asking is, "Can it play Crysis?".


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 14, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I am waiting for phones to play PC and console games using keyboard mouse or joypads. Phone games are not that good.


What ? then you're okay with the display of the phone having the size of your joypad??Sounds too much uncomfortable


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> What ? then you're okay with the display of the phone having the size of your joypad??Sounds too much uncomfortable


No bro, I want separate joypad like nintendo switch.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 15, 2018)

I would say the addition of a controller similar to Nintendo Switch would be great & Google trying to get more games abroad from big developers can seriously make Android gaming a big thing with the potential to kill off Nintendo.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> I would say the addition of a controller similar to Nintendo Switch would be great & Google trying to get more games abroad from big developers can seriously make Android gaming a big thing with the potential to kill off Nintendo.


Plagiarism at its best


anupam_pb said:


> IMO Gaming smartphones aren't required as flagship phones have the top-level hardware, unlike the PC segment.
> 
> But a bit bulky phones with large batteries might become successful in a business standpoint considering the recent success of PUBG, which is being played by people who were never into games seriously before.
> 
> ...


----------



## billubakra (Jul 16, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> I would say the addition of a controller similar to Nintendo Switch would be great & Google trying to get more games abroad from big developers can seriously make Android gaming a big thing with the potential to kill off Nintendo.


Naam to ladke vala rakh leta. Farji degree, votes ke bad farji digit account.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Naam to ladke vala rakh leta. Farji degree, votes ke bad farji digit account.


lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> Just forget about pure gaming phone.Make a phone with good capability of gaming which is enough just my opinion.Iam looking forward for the success of *GPU turbo* which could be a revolution of GPU in smartphones.Talking about gaming phones consider all the factors that could make feel comfortable a gamer.Like having the Charging port at side of phone,Having the speaker at some other position so that i wont be covered while holding the phone in landscape which could be often so on.



Do you even know what this means ? This "GPU Turbo" which you claim would bring a "revolution" of GPU in smartphones lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Plagiarism at its best


At this point, these new people dont even care about the contents of the thread. All they want is increase their post count lol.


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Do you even know what this means ? This "GPU Turbo" which you claim would bring a "revolution" of GPU in smartphones lol


of course.Increasing the Gpu processing by 60% would mean a lot to honor phones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> Increasing the Gpu Performance by 60% would mean a lot to honor phones.


In what sense actually?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> of course.Increasing the Gpu Performance by 60% would mean a lot to honor phones.


So how do you think Huawei would do this feat  

Okay listen. Im going to explain this to you in layman's terms.
Every GPU in the world, be it smartphone GPU, integrated PC GPU, discrete PC GPU, has two major components from which you can increase performance.
Memory and Clock speed.
You cannot increase memory magically. iGPUs typically share memory with system, you CAN allocate more memory to iGPU but thats about it. There is no way you can increase total memory during "Turbo Mode"
Secondly, Clockspeed increases the total amount of instructions the GPU can run, which means more clock speed = more performance. However, that too has several limitations.
More clock speed = more heat, more battery consumption.
Now GPU manufacturers have a set limit on clock speed when they manufacture GPU. Huawei can attempt to make the GPU run at highest clockspeed  in this turbo mode but this is absolutely nothing new.
Android itself has this functionality from long back.
Now, Huawei can also attempt to overclock the GPU in turbo but if they do that, and temperature and battery consumption are within acceptable limits, then why not have this higher over clocked speed as default highest limit ?
The answer is marketting my friend, using terms like "*Super 69 Turbo boost technologiiii*" to entice customers.
Lastly, overclocking always, always yields performance in terms of percentage.  If the GPU was strong before OCing, then its gonna yield a better result after OCing. I cant say how much better Mali G72 MP12 is compared to Adreno 630 (if at all) but I wouldnt expect a significant difference after OCing.

PS: even overclocking in android is nothing new. age old Xperia Neo V with with adreno 205 could be oced after a custom rom


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> So how do you think Huawei would do this feat


By reducing unnecessary load on GPU caused by EMUI and it's bloat.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 17, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> At this point, these new people dont even care about the contents of the thread. All they want is increase their post count lol.


I hope the admins will look into it as mentioned



> _Admins will delete spam and posts made merely to increase post counts _


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 17, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> By reducing unnecessary load on GPU caused by EMUI and it's bloat.


I fear Huawei might pull something like Lenovo, the bezel-less Z5. Anyways only time will tell.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 17, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> of course.Increasing the Gpu Performance by 60% would mean a lot to honor phones.


They never mentioned that

They mentioned this:


> GPU Turbo aims to improve graphics processing by 60% and reduce power consumption by 30%


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 17, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> of course.Increasing the Gpu Performance by 60% would mean a lot to honor phones.


They never mentioned that

They mentioned this:


> GPU Turbo aims to improve graphics processing by 60% and reduce power consumption by 30%



The wordings are vague but some improvement in battery life while gaming can be expected.


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> So how do you think Huawei would do this feat
> 
> Okay listen. Im going to explain this to you in layman's terms.
> Every GPU in the world, be it smartphone GPU, integrated PC GPU, discrete PC GPU, has two major components from which you can increase performance.
> ...


Thanks dude that makes sense


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 17, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> They never mentioned that
> 
> They mentioned this:
> 
> ...


Sorry My bad


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I fear Huawei might pull something like Lenovo, the bezel-less Z5. Anyways only time will tell.


It's all snake oil unless some reputed reviewer does tests and publishes the results.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It's all snake oil unless some reputed reviewer does tests and publishes the results.


They are putting oil in phones now? I don't know we can do that. I think it would help in GPU turbo.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2018)

Yes mineral oil cooling is very good
Oil obtained from more organic sources like say, snakes, have higher thermal dissipation capacity. Might work better


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> They are putting oil in phones now? I don't know we can do that. I think it would help in GPU turbo.



snake oil - Google Search



> a product, policy, etc. of little real worth or value that is promoted as the solution to a problem.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes mineral oil cooling is very good
> Oil obtained from more organic sources like say, snakes, have higher thermal dissipation capacity. Might work better


Lol


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It's all snake oil unless some reputed reviewer does tests and publishes the results.


I'm sure everyone will do that, Honor just needs to push the update. Only time will tell the results


----------



## billubakra (Jul 21, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> They are putting oil in phones now? I don't know we can do that. I think it would help in GPU turbo.


Yes it also helps the camera to take great photos.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Yes it also helps the camera to take great photos.


You went too far with sarcasm. New users would think that you're being serious.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You went too far with sarcasm. New users would think that you're being serious.


Only those who don't know what snake oil is.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 21, 2018)

I actually thought phones would have oil in them, for real lol.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 21, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I actually thought phones would have oil in them, for real lol.


Agar tel hota to uspe bhi GST lagta.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 25, 2018)

Getting news Honor Play would be launching in India very quickly. I am hoping Honor took our suggestions seriously.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 28, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Getting news Honor Play would be launching in India very quickly. I am hoping Honor took our suggestions seriously.


Let's see!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Getting news Honor Play would be launching in India very quickly. I am hoping Honor took our suggestions seriously.


Why would you think so? They aren't considering our feedback at all. We still got a 9 Lite relaunched with notch.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 4, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why would you think so? They aren't considering our feedback at all. We still got a 9 Lite relaunched with notch.


Yea+no treble support and that notch sucks.


----------



## GiridharanAnna (Aug 4, 2018)

How fast fps on Honor play Asplhat 9?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 4, 2018)

Make phone with Nvidia graphics card.


----------



## HanumanthaBoss (Aug 4, 2018)

Gaming phones help kill game's main boss essily.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 5, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Make phone with Nvidia graphics card.





HanumanthaBoss said:


> Gaming phones help kill game's main boss essily.



HA HA HA HA. Had a terrible day, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Divya sharma (Aug 6, 2018)

Mali-G72 .. GPU with turbo technology is one of the best technologies till now for smartphones which reduces its power consumption and enhance its gaming console


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Mali-G72 .. GPU with turbo technology is one of the best technologies till now for smartphones which reduces its power consumption and enhance its *gaming console*


Umm, we are not discussing consoles here but G72 isn't a powerful gpu compared to that of Tegra X1 (which actually powers some consoles).


----------



## buffetchamp (Aug 11, 2018)

Pubg game lags on my 7x. It hangs and other people kill me.


----------



## titumama (Aug 11, 2018)

Do you have fortnite?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Umm, we are not discussing consoles here but G72 isn't a powerful gpu compared to that of Tegra X1 (which actually powers some consoles).


I like nintendi switch for hardware.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 12, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I like nintendi switch for hardware.


I like Katrina Kaif for beauty.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

buffetchamp said:


> Pubg game lags on my 7x. It hangs and other people kill me.


Practice more.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

titumama said:


> Do you have fortnite?


I don't think it's available openly. You'd need an invite IIRC.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I like nintendi switch for hardware.


It still isn't officially sold in India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> I like Katrina Kaif for beauty.


You mean makeup, lights and some software level "beautification"?


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 18, 2018)

HanumanthaBoss said:


> Gaming phones help kill game's main boss essily.


Wait what...


----------



## billubakra (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You mean makeup, lights and some software level "beautification"?


No I meant natural beauty
Top 25 Pictures Of Katrina Kaif Without Makeup (#8 is Trending!)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> No I meant natural beauty
> Top 25 Pictures Of Katrina Kaif Without Makeup (#8 is Trending!)



Can we please stop going off topic?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can we please stop going off topic?


Then don't challenge the beauty.
P.S. Played pubg with gpu turbo again today afternoon in p20, got 50-60 fps with no lags. Battery drain is very high though.


----------



## ShankySingh (Aug 18, 2018)

Give more storage and graphics card for games.


----------



## ShankySingh (Aug 18, 2018)

Also, give more port for controller and mouse, keyboard.


----------



## natwarlal (Aug 18, 2018)

Can my grandchildren play games on Honor 7a or 7c?


----------



## nehamalini (Aug 18, 2018)

Can it play candy crush and subway surfer?


----------



## VenkatRocks (Aug 18, 2018)

Honor play sold out in 20 seconds. High demand or very low stock?


----------



## VenkatRocks (Aug 18, 2018)

Also, why no rom for it? Why using emui on every phone? Be like Xiaomi.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

nehamalini said:


> Can it play candy crush and subway surfer?


A 2 year old phone can run candy crush and other time waste "games" lol.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 19, 2018)

nehamalini said:


> Can it play candy crush and subway surfer?


Bilkul nahi.


VenkatRocks said:


> Honor play sold out in 20 seconds. High demand or very low stock?


What's the source?


----------



## raunakchawla (Aug 25, 2018)

I think Xiaomi Poco F1 is the best budget gaming phone and you can replace their software with custom rom.


----------



## raunakchawla (Aug 25, 2018)

I think honor didn't excpected Xiaomi to release poco f1 for this price.


----------



## thebigredmachine (Aug 25, 2018)

How will honor beat others if their phones are not better?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

raunakchawla said:


> I think honor didn't excpected Xiaomi to release poco f1 for this price.


Nobody did. I expected it to be priced above 25k but 2 variants under 25k was a damn good decision.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 25, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nobody did. I expected it to be priced above 25k but 2 variants under 25k was a damn good decision.


If the mi8 se gets priced at around 20k, and its camera is at least comparable to op6, its going to be a perfect smartphone.
Granted 3400 mah is a little low but 710 is meant to be more power efficient, not to mention, cheapest phone that has amoled/hdr10/dcip3 panel


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> If the mi8 se gets priced at around 20k, and its camera is at least comparable to op6, its going to be a perfect smartphone.
> Granted 3400 mah is a little low but 710 is meant to be more power efficient, not to mention, cheapest phone that has amoled/hdr10/dcip3 panel


I think Xiaomi would troll everyone hard on this by pricing it closer to some other top selling phone.


----------



## HimanshuParekh (Sep 1, 2018)

I like Honor Play for using Kirin 970 for 20k.


----------



## AlbertFernandez (Sep 1, 2018)

With the increasing popularity of PUGB Mobile, gaming phones are making a comeback. Honor play is one such device which fits its requirements.


----------

